# Lowrance LCX-28 HD no fish arcs???



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

I’ve been using this model for years without issue. Last few times to Erie I can’t find any fish on it. Shows bottom and depth ok. Couple of times it stuck on only surface readings like in only 2’ of water. Went to Piedmont few weeks ago and showed fish marks all over where you would expect them but they were grainy black or grey specks not solid filled in arches. Back to Erie Saturday and nothing but few tiny ones. We caught fish where they were supposed to be, but nothing on sonar. Is there a setting I need to check, need computer upgrade or transducer?


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Watch this video. This guy is really good.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks. That was a great video. Wish I had it when I installed this unit. Looks like I will chase connection issues first. Maybe some mild corrosion interference. Next transducer. I have a used Hds9 gen 3 with total scan transducer to install if I can find a day to do it. Thanks again. Chris


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the Lowrance lcx 113. I fished Ontario a couple weeks ago. I thought the same thing. I thought something wrong with my unit. I was fishing deep 300 plus. I marked very little for 2 days but caught fair number of fish. Fished Erie yesterday and it marked fine. Same hear I have fished with different lcx models for many years.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

My transducer has good thump that can be felt. I get good bottom contour readings. I ran the unit through all the settings and all appear correct. I ordered new 83/200 kHz skimmer transducer from Lowrance. Relatively cheap $62 in case the receiver is failing. I am concerned the unit signal processing may be failing. Boat is in the barn and unit showing something at about 6.8 feet of depth with transducer about 18” off the floor and 1.5’ offset in setup.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Today looked to mount HDS9 Gen 3 The power plug fits but active pins appear different. It powered up ok but did not find the transducer. Maybe set up issue. Could not figure out how to tell unit which transducer is hooked up. Plugged the LCX back in. Transducer intermittent pinging can’t feel it now and graph speed hesitating, not smooth. Will wire up the HDS9 power plug and try it with new transducer. I have a separate gps puck and signal 0183 to my radio for position reporting. Will need to figure that wiring out again.


----------

